# Wearing Watch on Inside of Wrist



## mikegeorge (Jul 24, 2011)

How many of you wear your watch on the inside of your wrist? If you do, what is the advantage?


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

The advantage is that you look silly. The only time I suggest wearing a watch in this fashion is if you are on vacation in a sketchy area where there might be thieves about. Putting a watch on a nato or nondescript rubber and hiding the watch on the inside of the wrist could help draw less attention to your goods.


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

I can't do it, but the advantages are that it doesn't get scratched/dinged or worst of all caught on machinery, protrusions, etc. I know some who wear all the time like this, but I have tried and I can't. 

SOMETIMES, the practicality of it makes me WISH I could but I can't. 

Obviously, in some diving environs this could be a boon; I used to "hang" with a SCUBA instructor that wore his inside.

I also have seen a few military folks do it probably for the same reasons (and maybe the tactical reasoning that it's less likely to give away their position???)

Funny...never heard of doing it just on vacation or in seedy parts of town... Must be a NY thang... :-d


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

The genius kid on "Suits" wears his that way.

heb


----------



## henxing (Apr 29, 2008)

Advantage, I think not. I'd get sick of this real fast.

Sent from my Aria running CM 7.0.2


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

It's a hold over from the old days of plastic crystals and speidel{sp} bands to protect the crystal from damage. Seen a lot in the 60's and 70's today it looks odd.


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

I've seen a few nurses do it. I think it's easier for them to see while checking a pulse.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Deputy Dave said:


> I also have seen a few military folks do it probably for the same reasons (and maybe the tactical reasoning that it's less likely to give away their position???)


It _is_ to reduce shine. It is part of the basic military field training - _ANYTHING _that shines could give away position.

cheers.


----------



## DocKlock (Jan 9, 2010)

lexvil said:


> It's a hold over from the old days of plastic crystals and speidel{sp} bands to protect the crystal from damage. Seen a lot in the 60's and 70's today it looks odd.


 You took the words right out of my mouth!!!!. When I was in high school and I graduated '62 --- that was exactly the way we wore our watch (our one and ONLY watch) Speidel band, silver of course----Man we were coooool!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I would suggest it is a military holdover (i.e. not normally seen today). To get the idea of the benefit, turn your watch to the inside of your wrist. Now pretend you have a rifle shouldered and are looking down the sights. With the watch on the inside of your wrist you can check the time without moving anything but your eyes (glancing from rifle sights to inside of your left wrist). 

In my typical day working on a PC, I'd think you'd be more likely to scratch the watch when worn on the inside of the wrist. The crystal would be face-down on the desk all day.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Spit161 said:


> It _is_ to reduce shine. It is part of the basic military field training - _ANYTHING _that shines could give away position.
> 
> cheers.


Oh. I thought it was so you could see the time while you were holding a weapon (assuming you have your watch on your non-dominant arm). I could see that as useful for things.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Raza said:


> Oh. I thought it was so you could see the time while you were holding a weapon (assuming you have your watch on your non-dominant arm). I could see that as useful for things.


That is another reason, yes.
But the main reason the military are taught is to reduce the shine. It is the same reason soldiers wear cam-cream/balaclava at night - to stop any shine coming off their skin.

cheers.


----------



## Kent108 (Jan 17, 2007)

If you often get stuck in boring business meetings, wearing your watch on the inside of your wrist allows to check to see how much more torture you have to endure in a more subtle manner. Worn on the outside, and anyone can tell that you're looking at your watch. On the inside, and looking at your watch looks very similar to a glance down at your notepad.



Raza said:


> Oh. I thought it was so you could see the time while you were holding a weapon (assuming you have your watch on your non-dominant arm). I could see that as useful for things.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> In my typical day working on a PC, I'd think you'd be more likely to scratch the watch when worn on the inside of the wrist. The crystal would be face-down on the desk all day.


Yup, that's why I don't wear it on the inside. In the field I would understand, but I don't want the face to look like the clasp when at a desk.


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

I only know one person who does...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Kent108 said:


> If you often get stuck in boring business meetings, wearing your watch on the inside of your wrist allows to check to see how much more torture you have to endure in a more subtle manner. Worn on the outside, and anyone can tell that you're looking at your watch. On the inside, and looking at your watch looks very similar to a glance down at your notepad.


It depends on how you sit. If you have a table, put your arms out in front of you, and put your right hand under your left (if you're a righty and wear it traditionally). If your sleeves have already exposed your watch, just angle it slightly towards you. If your dial is large enough and readable enough, you can read it with your peripheral vision. Next time you're in a meeting, try an orange Sumo. Everyone will know what time it is ;-) .


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I used to wear mine on the inside of my wrist for about 6 years (a combination of the force of habit and the dislike of a crown poking the back of my hand)... But that habit went out the window when I got my first mechanical chrono - it was so beautiful I had to be able to look at it ALL THE TIME :-d


----------



## Reliefcp (May 19, 2010)

I have seen marine pilot friends of mine wear it that way while on watch. I guess its easier to focus on whats ahead of you. I always thought it was silly but its a military holdover habit.


----------



## Dumluk (Mar 25, 2008)

Usually you wear your watch on the inside so that if someone asks you the time while you are holding a cup of coffee, you spill the coffee away from your shirt. It's really a practical thing.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Dumluk said:


> Usually you wear your watch on the inside so that if someone asks you the time while you are holding a cup of coffee, you spill the coffee away from your shirt. It's really a practical thing.


You do make a good point there. :-d


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

lexvil said:


> It's a hold over from the old days of plastic crystals and speidel{sp} bands to protect the crystal from damage. Seen a lot in the 60's and 70's today it looks odd.


*+* many bands & straps looked better than the watches


----------



## Vyshnee (Mar 28, 2011)

It started for me when Nixon came on the skateboard scene with big cases and crowns. People were wiping out and the watches were breaking bones where the wrist and hand connect. Breaking a fall on the concrete with your hands while wearing a watch on the top of the wrist can be a very painful experience. 

I actually find wearing the case on the inside of the wrist to be far more comfortable, however I'm trying to kick the habit these days. I've avoided deployment clasps up to this point for this reason, however the Sinn example here looks quite good and comfortable. |>

I wear my watch bands somewhat loose and the watch inevitably ends up on the inside of my wrist especially when wearing multiple layers of clothing with a jacket and gloves. In this scenario, if I put it on the inside, it tends to stay there with minimal repositionings - plus I know where it is. Reading the time on the inside is a little more discreet I think as well.

Although with short sleeves or at the office it must be worn regular to keep the crystal and case in good shape.


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

chonga said:


> I've seen a few nurses do it. I think it's easier for them to see while checking a pulse.


I've always worn my watch on the inside of my wrist, been wearing it that way for 35 years. It wasn't until recently, though, that I heard that method of wear referred to as "nurse style". That might explain things as my mom was an RN and my dad rarely wore a watch when I was growing up.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

I used to wear my watches like that all the time when I was a kid. I will occasionally flip a watch over like that, but only if i'm feeling particularly clumsy that day. For example, I banged my watch 3 times on door jams last Wednesday... after the 3rd time I flipped it over because I was clearly being a moron that day


----------



## DNW (Oct 24, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> I would suggest it is a military holdover (i.e. not normally seen today). To get the idea of the benefit, turn your watch to the inside of your wrist. Now pretend you have a rifle shouldered and are looking down the sights. With the watch on the inside of your wrist you can check the time without moving anything but your eyes (glancing from rifle sights to inside of your left wrist).


No disrespect meant, but this is one of the most absurd things I have ever heard. Why would the exact time be of any concern when looking down your sights? This sounds to me like the argument against velcro on mag pouch lids ("gives away your position", as if the first 30 rounds didn't give a clue...).


----------



## rog0322 (Dec 7, 2010)

DNW said:


> No disrespect meant, but this is one of the most absurd things I have ever heard. Why would the exact time be of any concern when looking down your sights? This sounds to me like the argument against velcro on mag pouch lids ("gives away your position", as if the first 30 rounds didn't give a clue...).


When timing your first shot with the synchronized movement and placement with the rest of your team in attack mode in total darkness, you are bound to learn how to count down the minute to the last second before the firefight starts. Before an operation, a good ground commander's first concern is to "synchronize watches" with the rest of the crew to coordinate the planned movements. One second of mistake and the whole operation is doomed to failure. Thus the position of the watch while sighting down the rifle barrel.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Would never wear a watch inside of my wrist, absolutely hate it!


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

IDK could represent some kind of personal statement, like an earring on right vs. left ear?


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe with a smaller mil type watch? I don't wear 'em on the inside of the wrist and I'm not really supposed to wear a watch when doing mortar fire missions anyway for safety reasons. Being a gunner on the tube I can get away with it as I'm not the one hangin the rounds. My watches stay on and under the cuff of my uniform whether I'm running mortar operations or kickin' in doors and clearing buildings anyway.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wearing the watch on the inside of the wrist is sooo 80's lol


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

Only when I'm under water ;-)


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

My father, who was retired Army and a Vietnam vet, always wore his this way; and a friend of mine, who is a police officer, wears his this way as well.
As a diver, I don't wear my watch this way; but I do wear my wrist dive computer on the inside of my forearm to protect the screen from impacts on wrecks and it is easier to read when I'm hanging onto the anchor rope during a deco or safety stop.


----------



## rcnich (Dec 5, 2012)

I've heard that pilots in tight cockpits wore their watches in this way to avoid cracking the crystal during high G maneuvers. Lots of levers and knobs in there, but not much elbow room.


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

rcnich said:


> I've heard that pilots in tight cockpits wore their watches in this way to avoid cracking the crystal during high G maneuvers. Lots of levers and knobs in there, but not much elbow room.


Yeah, I also head about that. Interesting to know.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't know. This question surfaces once in a while and nothing groundbreaking ever comes to light of the matter. All I know is that IMO it looks silly and I shake my head whenever I see it.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

mikegeorge said:


> How many of you wear your watch on the inside of your wrist? If you do, what is the advantage?


 IMAGINE someone wearing a Bulky a 47mm on the inside ?!! that would look really Silly..
it used to be Cool in the 70-ies when Watches were Thin & Tiny.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

80's maybe, watches had all kinds of crazy shapes and sizes in the 70s

But back on point, imagine strapping an Navitimer on the inside of your wrist :-d


----------



## Misevicius (Sep 4, 2008)

It sure is a military habit, because checking several photos of Delta Force operators and us navy seals, many of them use the clock in this way, even in the movie tears of the sun, all seals use the clock in this way, sure to decrease the brightness and have a more rapid display while wielding a weapon. Hug.


----------



## uwsearch (Dec 22, 2012)

I wear my dive computers on inside of my right wrist. It's safer..
and my watch's inside my suit..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

With bigger watches I can't see much value. Course I do not do it nor do I roll up my long shirt sleeves, turn my polo shirt collars up, do not tuck sweaters in my pants, do not miss loops on my pants, don't ride a horse side saddle, drink caffeinated coffee, lol .... what did I miss?


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

lexvil said:


> It's a hold over from the old days of plastic crystals and speidel{sp} bands to protect the crystal from damage. Seen a lot in the 60's and 70's today it looks odd.


Exactly. I remember seeing it growing up in Canada in the 70s. In that time period, there were a lot of WWII vets still around and I think it's a holdover from military service or being around those who had. British expats and immigrants especially tended to do this.

However, the common mechanical watch of that era on your average middle-aged adult male would be considered a dress watch by today's standards. Flipping a U1 around to the underside of your wrist is a whole different proposition.

I have resorted to this to hide the face of my Rolex on a nyc subway train while on it late at night. But only temporarily.


----------



## AD6MJ (Jun 25, 2010)

Worn on the inside you are far less likely to bang it on something.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Might as well wear it on your ankle


----------



## rich_trenholm (Jun 27, 2013)

mikegeorge said:


> How many of you wear your watch on the inside of your wrist? If you do, what is the advantage?


The advantage is that when someone asks you the time and you wear your watch on the outside, you pour your pint into your own lap. If you wear it on the inside, you pour your pint on someone else


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

rog0322 said:


> When timing your first shot with the synchronized movement and placement with the rest of your team in attack mode in total darkness, you are bound to learn how to count down the minute to the last second before the firefight starts. Before an operation, a good ground commander's first concern is to "synchronize watches" with the rest of the crew to coordinate the planned movements. One second of mistake and the whole operation is doomed to failure. Thus the position of the watch while sighting down the rifle barrel.


This. 
In the 6th ID, we would always wear it this way. When you're in the prone, waiting for the exact second to kick off an attack, taking your hand off your fore end to check your watch was not an option.


----------



## Aradan (Apr 27, 2013)

My dad was a WWII vet and always wore his watch on the inside. Tactical.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 25, 2008)

If you wear it this way and you're not an enforcer, be sure also to wear a plastic pocket protector filled with pens to complete the look.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Spit161 said:


> It _is_ to reduce shine. It is part of the basic military field training - _ANYTHING _that shines could give away position.
> 
> cheers.


Curious why military personnel would wear a watch that could give away their position. Wouldn't they just wear a combat appropriate watch with no risk of shining?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

This Omega Chronostop was made to be worn on the inside of your wrist. Check out the dial orientation.


----------



## Reid (Aug 12, 2007)

Kettlebell training in the gym dictates doing so, or, going without/removing the watch. I do it all the time with a nylon strap...


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

AD6MJ said:


> Worn on the inside you are far less likely to bang it on something.


And guaranteed to scratch and bang the face on any table that you sit at or rest your arms on.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

pretty cool. my dad would have loved a watch like that.


Brisman said:


> This Omega Chronostop was made to be worn on the inside of your wrist. Check out the dial orientation.


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

tactical and medical reasons aside, i think anther reason is comfort under the cuff. hold your arm out, your (long sleeved) shirt will naturally hang down (gravity) and therefore without a huge watch on top of your wrist - your cuff will easily slide over the (thin) strap because the excess of shirt hangs below your extended arm and around the watch.

i just watched john wick2, he does it. so i swapped it round to try it, and it is much more comfortable (shirt or not) but using the computer to type this - its not suitable for typing!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*NEVER! only time I do is when I'm in a rougher neighborhood and there's a possibility of getting mugged or the prevention of being mugged, like a fisty cuffs situation, in the past the watch/s are in the pocket before anything actually hits the fan. As to actually wearing them inside the wrist? NEVER!*_


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

I frequently wear two watches, usually a mechanical outside my left wrist and usually a digital inside my right wrist. Wearing a watch on the right outside just feels plain wrong, something between unnatural and uncomfortable. However, I have absolutely no problem to wear a watch inside my left wrist as well and often do when I wear only one.


cheers


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

cal..45 said:


> I frequently wear two watches, usually a mechanical outside my left wrist and usually a digital inside my right wrist. Wearing a watch on the right outside just feels plain wrong, something between unnatural and uncomfortable. However, I have absolutely no problem to wear a watch inside my left wrist as well and often do when I wear only one. cheers


id love to know the reason for wearing both analogue and digital at the same time. different time zones? or just for fun?


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

congressoflouts said:


> id love to know the reason for wearing both analogue and digital at the same time. different time zones? or just for fun?


Well, I often need to use a stopwatch but even more often a countdown timer, so a digital watch is necessary. On the other hand I prefer the clean and simple look (time at a glance) of a three hands analog watch, preferably with a smooth second hand - hence a mechanical. But you're right about the fun part as well, people often ask me why I wear two watches and usually my answer is - "because I have two wrists" :-d 

cheers


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

rcnich said:


> I've heard that pilots in tight cockpits wore their watches in this way to avoid cracking the crystal during high G maneuvers. Lots of levers and knobs in there, but not much elbow room.


I know this is an old resurected thread but; my father is a retired fighter pilot, the last plane he flew was the F4 for the national guard and he retired when they retired the F4. He was also a safety officer and investigated crashes. He wore and continues to wear his watch on the inside of his wrist for this reason, he also doesn't wear watches on metal bracelets because in a fire it pretty much guarantees you will loose the hand it's attached to because the metal so efficiently conducts heat. Something to think about if you wear your watch to work!


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

since watching JOHN WICK 2 I've been wearing my watch on the inside of my wrist (except when using a computer at work) and I can honestly say, I think I'm converted. Its much more comfortable - I barely notice the watch on my wrist. Also I've discovered that I tend to naturally see / catch a glimpse of the inside of my wrists much more frequently than the times I rotate my wrist round to check the time.

The outside of your wrist is actually a long distance away. I know that sounds dumb, but the natural ergonomic position of your hands is palm up (holding you phone, driving, playing guitar, holding stuff - coffee cups, plates of food. anything really!

Also I feels like I pull my shirt / jumper cuff a shorter distance to reveal the watch face, which when its cold outside is a fringe benefit!
The back of the wrist feels like it has one flat position for the watch to sit on, the inside of the wrist (for me) has two flat sections separated by the tendon. I find when palm up, the thumb side is most comfortable and practical as it tilts the watch towards you.

I hope this was interesting. I'm not trying to convert you, but might help you decide to try it and also not judge those that do too harshly!


----------



## TimelordSG (Jun 18, 2015)

A few reasons.. 
After surgery it was hard to move my hand in the position to read the time when it was on the outside of my wrist. 
I like the idea of not glaring light off of my crystal (the military reason)
Probably the biggest reason.. my watch runs slightly fast on the inside of my wrist. I like being early to things. 

How ever you wear your watch is the right way, as long as you enjoy what you're wearing.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Nope----never have tried it..likely never will. What I did do that was "odd"....I had a severe injury on my left wrist when young. After surgery I had no options....I had to switch to my "right" wrist....even after the healing....it took over 4 yrs to move my watch back to the other wrist with comfort. To put a watch inside my wrist, even if comfortable, adjustments would need to be made . Very happy the way things are. ....I guess "SHANE 1000" lives in a pretty tough area of France !! Sometimes it's easier to yank off your belt and swing that belt buckle in a jam . Just don't screw with my watch !!


Even if comfortable on the inside...it's seems more "out of the way" on the outside.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

I've tried it. I found I banged it every bit as much. I just hit the other side of things.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

People don't often ask me about my watches. The only question I ever get is "Why are you wearing your watch on the inside of your wrist?" This is why:


 I find it much easier and safer to buckle and unbuckle straps on the outside, holding the watch against my body.
 It's easier to check the time when holding something or driving.
 It's easy to surreptitiously check the time in a meeting.
 An outswinging wrist has more inertia than when inswinging, so impact damage can be less.
 The hot/cold/staining drink spills away from the body when checking the time.
 The elbow moves down and in towards the body when viewing the watch face, rather than up and out.
 The watch slides under cuffed shirtsleeves more easily.
 A lower external profile means the case or crown get snagged on passing things less frequently.
 The watch grips better to the softer, less hairy flesh on the inside of the wrist so stays in place longer.
 It's easy to quickly wipe grime off the crystal with your shirt.
 It's discreet: I wear my watches for me, not anyone else.
(Of course, by the time I've said all this the questioner is regretting they opened their mouth.)

I don't like fussing with leather straps, buckles and keepers so most of my watches are metal bracelets or have butterfly deployant clasps on leather. This means they have a flat plate almost the width of my wrist sitting opposite the watch itself. The transverse profile of my wrist is fairly asymmetric so when I adjust a band for comfortable inside wear it's not suited to outside wear, even if I wanted to switch on a whim.

I can wear NATO straps and they're so flexible and adjustable that I could wear watches with them on both sides but I don't. After thirty-plus years of wearing watches on the inside it just feels weird to wear them on the outside.

The only disadvantage I find wearing watches on the inside is that very occasionally when both my hands are fully occupied - invariably with something unwieldy, heavy or dangerous - the watch slides down and the crown presses painfully into my wrist. The easy way to avoid that is to remove my watch when I'm about to go into such a situation.

I do have a couple of cheap novel digital watches with sloped displays that simply can't be viewed when worn on the inside wrist. I call them my 'Cylon' watches and only wear them on special occasions, during which I am uncomfortably aware of their presence 100% of the time.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

An excellent and thorough post. I don't wear mine inside, except on occasion, to goof around for a few minutes. My dad did though, so it will always be cool to me.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

ned-ludd said:


> People don't often ask me about my watches. The only question I ever get is "Why are you wearing your watch on the inside of your wrist?" This is why:
> 
> 
> I find it much easier and safer to buckle and unbuckle straps on the outside, holding the watch against my body.
> ...


I accept the benefits you've listed. For decades I wore my watches on the inside of my wrist. Now, I wasn't "into" watches during that time, so the watches would have been G shocks or inexpensive Victorinox watches. Of note on these, I found the crystal would get quite scratched up due to the crystal being face down while sitting at a desk and typing on a keyboard.

Since getting into "nicer" watches, I've turned them around to wear them on top of the wrist. I'm still not entirely comfortable with it, having preferred the inside of the wrist for wear. But, even though my newer watches all have sapphire crystals, I don't want to risk scratching up the crystals unnecessarily. Perhaps you don't have an office job behind a keyboard for any length of time, but have you had any issues with scratched crystals from your inside the wrist wear?


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Drucifer said:


> I found the crystal would get quite scratched up due to the crystal being face down while sitting at a desk and typing on a keyboard.


Someone at work asked me about this just last week so I've been observing myself while working and rarely, if ever, rest my left hand with the wrist down such that the crystal contacts the desktop. My natural resting position appears to be 'thumb up' with the watch just clear of the desk edge. If, however, I wear a watch on my right wrist (my mouse hand) the watch hits the desk frequently, so it's lucky I don't often do that.



Drucifer said:


> Perhaps you don't have an office job behind a keyboard for any length of time, but have you had any issues with scratched crystals from your inside the wrist wear?


I work and play in IT so I practically live at a desk, typing or working with electronics. My oldest watch - the only one I wore for years before becoming a WIS last year - has a number of light and heavy scratches in the crystal and nicks in the bezel but I'm pretty sure they were incurred well away from a desk (I also do carpentry and metalwork). Even so the marks aren't bad enough to notice at a glance.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

ned-ludd said:


> Someone at work asked me about this just last week so I've been observing myself while working and rarely, if ever, rest my left hand with the wrist down such that the crystal contacts the desktop. My natural resting position appears to be 'thumb up' with the watch just clear of the desk edge. If, however, I wear a watch on my right wrist (my mouse hand) the watch hits the desk frequently, so it's lucky I don't often do that.
> 
> I work and play in IT so I practically live at a desk, typing or working with electronics. My oldest watch - the only one I wore for years before becoming a WIS last year - has a number of light and heavy scratches in the crystal and nicks in the bezel but I'm pretty sure they were incurred well away from a desk (I also do carpentry and metalwork). Even so the marks aren't bad enough to notice at a glance.


Thanks for the response. I may start wearing one of my more used nice watches inside the wrist as a test run. I know it will be like putting on an old pair of broken in jeans to wear my watch that way again.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

My two penneth from a UK perspective
I grew up in the 60s and a few "cool" kids wore their watches on the inside of their wrists. It was seen as cool because it was different from the norm.
Watches were a lot smaller then. 32mm /35mm, so it wasn't that uncomfortable, but it was impractical. I wore it that way for maybe a year.
The received wisdom then was that this "fashion came from America.
I don't buy the nurse theory. Nurses watches in the UK were pinned to the uniform like a medal.
I don't buy the Military theory either. In all the WWII films and documentaries I have seen, I don't recall seeing one GI wearing his watch on the inside.
Maybe someone can find an image from that era


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

I noticed Jacques Cousteau wearing his watch on the inside on an old The Cousteau Odyssey episode. He was on the ship in a rough sea, so it's most possibly reducing the chances of banging the watch around - back in a time when dive watches were essential tools.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

prinzaugsburg said:


> I don't buy the Military theory either. In all the WWII films and documentaries I have seen, I don't recall seeing one GI wearing his watch on the inside.
> Maybe someone can find an image from that era


So what? Just they don't wore the watches that time inside, doesn't make it right. Usually you wear something with long sleeves or gloves with gauntlets that will cover the watch anyway (a simple sweatband is great for covering as well) but if not, turning the watch inside the wrist can make the difference between life and death. One sunray hitting a crystal can give your position miles away, acting like a mirror. Besides - while holding an assault rifle or a sidearm during a time critical mission, you can check anytime the time (I recommend a highly legible analog for that) without given up your sight line.

cheers


----------



## Joved (Jul 29, 2016)

cal..45 said:


> So what? Just they don't wore the watches that time inside, doesn't make it right. Usually you wear something with long sleeves or gloves with gauntlets that will cover the watch anyway (a simple sweatband is great for covering as well) but if not, turning the watch inside the wrist can make the difference between life and death. One sunray hitting a crystal can give your position miles away, acting like a mirror. Besides - while holding an assault rifle or a sidearm during a time critical mission, you can check anytime the time (I recommend a highly legible analog for that) without given up your sight line.
> 
> cheers


Well, there are a tons of pictorial evidence (like in threads like this: Photos of G-Shocks in the US Military - G-Shock Wiki | casio watch resources ) that would repudiate this. IMHO there are 2 reasons for military people to wear a watch on the inside of their wrist. 1) it´s a personal preference, and they probably did it so even before they signed up. 2) they saw in tv, cinema or someplace else some (supposedly high speed) people do it, and think that it makes them look nails.

It's like wearing a shemagh, even if the conditions don't really warrant it.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Joved said:


> Well, there are a tons of pictorial evidence (like in threads like this: Photos of G-Shocks in the US Military - G-Shock Wiki | casio watch resources ) that would repudiate this. IMHO there are 2 reasons for military people to wear a watch on the inside of their wrist. 1) it´s a personal preference, and they probably did it so even before they signed up. 2) they saw in tv, cinema or someplace else some (supposedly high speed) people do it, and think that it makes them look nails.


Very mute point, non of this pics is made under combat field conditions, they nearly look like commercial photos.



> It's like wearing a shemagh, even if the conditions don't really warrant it.


You wear a shemagh for several reasosns: cover (camouflage) the face, against dust, heat, cold. Personally I don't like them much, they are too thick and heavy for my taste. I much prefer a simple, thin headloop for hot climates and for cold a thicker fleece one.

cheers


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

I get the reflection point, it makes sense, but is this reason apocryphal and retro reasoning? I don't know.
I haven't seen any evidence in archive material, films or documentaries of the practice of WWII soldiers wearing watches inside their wrists.
It is interesting and we all like definitive answers,
but is no big deal


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I picked up the habit in the service-less prone to banging it going through narrow hatches on ships/subs. It's also easier for me to read with hands on the steering wheel. I flip mine around to the top of my wrist when I'm using a computer keyboard, though.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm with The Hulk, John Wick, the Eleventh Doctor and Jef Costello on this.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks silly and teee. Avoid at all costs. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glashutte72 (Jan 2, 2018)

I desperately care if it some people think it looks silly or not, my grandfather wore his that way, as does my old man, on top of which it's easier to turn my arm that way since an accident years ago.


----------



## ssmith6 (Jan 4, 2018)

chonga said:


> I've seen a few nurses do it. I think it's easier for them to see while checking a pulse.


yep, and cops. I wore mine on the inside for a while when I was on the road.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I can imagine long-haul truck drivers, taxi drivers, and police patrolmen wearing wristwatches on the palm side of their wrists.
But in decades I have only noticed a 13-year-old girl doing so. And she holds pencils and scissors incorrectly, so I wouldn't follow her.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

I have no idea what I'm doing so today I wore a watch in many wrong ways.
1. The watch diameter is 30mm and my wrist is 7".
2. I wore it inside my wrist.
3. ...my right wrist.

It actually felt comfortable and like I was wearing a bracelet.
I don't(yet) have a casual watch with black leather strap so I had to use my most formal watch so I experimented...


----------



## Flygt (Jan 28, 2019)

At company meetings one can often use watch wearing style to differentiate between field experienced operations engineers and office workers.


----------

